# stretching??



## Jumper12 (Feb 2, 2012)

do any of you do stretches and do you find them helpful?


----------



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

I do back stretches but not just before riding. I do them every morning. BUT I have noticed that they help a lot when I ride because I used to get a sore lower back after riding. My friend (massage therapist) told me if I would stretch it out every day it wouldn't tense up when I was riding. She was right. I also stretch and ice my wrists every day since carpal tunnel is sneaking up on me and riding aggrivates it.


----------



## HorsesAreMyPassion (Feb 16, 2012)

Yoga is really great for stretching and loosening up. Yes, it was very helpful when I was doing it regularly, I haven't been doing it at all this winter and notice a huge difference. After reading your post and writing this, I'm thinking I really need to get back into the routine!


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm 16 and stretch every morning. It builds muscle, which is awesome, and get's all the kinks out before I actually do something. I normally stretch my hips as soon as I get into the saddle (grabbing my lower leg and pulling it up as far as I can get it). It relaxes my seat and helps with my hips, which hate me.


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

I dont stretch, thing closet is me cracking my knuckles. And then me going and doing the push your back and it will crack sometimes if its hurting. And usually when i sit its on a vertebra and it will pop back to place. I got horrible posture walking and sitting.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

I should...but I never do. No wonder I am a walking pain magnet.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Lol VTT, I am a craaaaazy back, knuckle, neck, knee, foot and really anything cracker. Its bad.


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

VB! Thats nuts! I can also crack my ankles too. And my knee is bad so im always in bad pain.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Yeah everyone tells me it's bad for me...eh.


----------



## midnighthighway (Jun 6, 2011)

i have to stretch during xcountry/track but i end up doing it all the time. it feels quite amazing afterwards and i feel all flexible too (yet no not really anymore flexible then before). eww.. i hate cracking knuckles.. just grosses me out.. i'll crack my back occasionally when needed and my knee just cracks whenever it feels like it wants to.


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

I do quick warm up stretches...but only during lessons (shhh...don't tell my coach that ) they consist of arm circles, reaching forward (touching your horses ears) and backwards (touching your horses rump) & last but not least: touching the opposite hand to the opposite toe.

Other than that, I get a good stretch/warm-up every second day in dance  

Sometimes I will practice my splits..but other than that, I don't stretch at home 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

